# Pacers Players and Franchise Team Up for Tsunami Relief Donation



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Indiana Pacers team members scored with a $28,700 donation and the Pacers Sports & Entertainment front office provided a $28,700 matching assist Wednesday to the U.S. Fund of UNICEF for Tsunami Relief.
> 
> Following the Pacers’ practice at Conseco Fieldhouse, team members presented the $57,400 check to former UNICEF volunteers and regular donors Carolyn and Garnett Day in an informal press conference.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/tsunami_donation_050105.html

Seriously, they're NBA players, they could've given more, but at least they did donate.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Jermaine O’Neal, the Pacers’ All-Star forward, will donate $1,000 through his representation at SFX Sports Agency for every point he scores in Thursday night’s game at San Antonio.


Jermaine's a classy guy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good to see the players and teams pitching in. Stern can go around pointing his finger at everyone, but unless Im wrong he hasnt stepped up and donated any money yet himself.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

thats awesome


maybe jermaine will score 55 pts again lol

im sure he can handle the 55,000 that comes with it


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

There are a bunch of players donating money. It's great to see them all assisting others in their time of need.

It's good to see that from the NBA. Some positive press coming out of Indiana is good too.

As for Stern, he won't donate anything, I bet neither will the NBA in general because it doesn't benefit Stern personally.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It's especially nice of JO since he lost a lot of money this season already.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> It's especially nice of JO since he lost a lot of money this season already.


I agree, but I don't think he is in any financial difficulty.


----------

